# newbie jerry's work



## jerryc (Nov 27, 2007)

In response to the warm welcome and a request for some examples of my work I am showing a couple. Unfortunately they are not specifically router work examples.

the first is a vanity unit in solid ******** finished with shellac. ******** is a pinkish Australian hardwood. Very little sanding was done in the construction and finish. The wood was worked with plane and scraper and the red stain was mixed directly into blond shellac and applied by the traditional rubber. 

The other must count as one of the longest WIP. It's a Frank Klaus design bench I started more than ten years ago. The 3/4 holes in the top for hold downs were completed two weeks ago and the tail vice will be attached fairly soon. As you can see it is not a show piece. It gets a scrape when necessary and a slather of boiled linseed oil.

Jerry

Everyone is entitled to my opinion


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice looking cabinet. 

When you have a garage sell, I would like to get that bench.

Doug


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very neat vanity Jerry. Love the color of the wood. Nice bench too. Looks very sturdy.


----------



## sean farrell (May 14, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I like that floating design... don't think I've seen one of those.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good work Jerry nice color on the vanity.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Before too long I will need to build a top for the basement shop, all mine are laminate for now (it's what's on hand) but I need something that can take the beating it will receive. I will have an island assembly that will be 60"X62" and I think putting a heavier top on that will be the way to go. I guess I could put an oak top over the laminate, it is 1 ¼” thick so would make a good base to work on—we’ll see.



jerryc said:


> In response to the warm welcome and a request for some examples of my work I am showing a couple. Unfortunately they are not specifically router work examples.
> 
> the first is a vanity unit in solid ******** finished with shellac. ******** is a pinkish Australian hardwood. Very little sanding was done in the construction and finish. The wood was worked with plane and scraper and the red stain was mixed directly into blond shellac and applied by the traditional rubber.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice work Jerry. I like the wood grain pattern & finish on the vanity.


----------



## jerryc (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words on my work. 
Reason I haven't been doing anything recently is I just haven't the heart for it.
I copped left side heart failure three years ago, spent six months in hospital with septasemia and had to have the heart rebuilt. I joked that with one valve replaced the other reground and a puncture in the heart fixed I was reconditioned for a few more miles.
Now the right side has stopped working and I've not been in the workshop since January because of various sojourns in hospital. With atrial flutter the pacemaker hasn't been able to do it's job and after attempts to get it back in sinus rythmn with drugs, the cardiologist has decide I need zapping with the paddles. OK the motor was in need of retiming. 
Weak as a kitten at present but the physiotherapist has threatened me with a vigorous workout routine when I'm back in operation. I told her that a few days with a handplane would work wonders.
The work I need to do has piled up so I've just got to get back in gear. Hope to submit more of my work later.

Jerry


----------

